# HFS dyndns-Port- und SSL-Problem



## jhartlep (13. April 2007)

Moin,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte bei mir für ein paar Freunde einen HTTP File Server auf dem PC laufen lassen.

Ok, soweit alles gut... HFS heruntergeladung, gestartet, läuft 1a...
Nun dachte ich mir, daß der Port 80 vielleicht keine so gute Idee ist, und hab nen port jenseits der 50000 genommen. Auch noch alles i.O.
Will heissen, ich kann problemlos von extern über meine externe IP auf den Server zugreifen (Ja, im Router hab ich den Port 80 bzw. den >50000er Port freigegeben).

Nun dachte ich mir, ich setze via stunnel das ganze als SSL-Verbindung auf.
Auch kein Problem. stunnel installiert, Ports in Config eingetragen. Klappt einwandfrei (sowohl bei Port 80 resp. 443 als auch für den >50000er Port)

Ok, IPs sind schlecht zu merken - zumahl ich ja alle 24h ne neue bekomme dank 24h-disco. Also habe ich mir bei dyndns.org und bei cjb.net ein konto für dyndns eingerichtet.

1. dyndns.org
Hab alles eingetragen als dynamischer Host - IP adresse überprüft =>
nix passiert, seitenladefehler
2. cjb.net
Wie gehabt, alles eingerichtet - IP adresse überprüft =>
HFS läuft auf Port 80, alles läuft einwandfrei
HFS auf Port >50000, selbe Problem wie bei dyndns.org, seitenladefehler

Nun zum SSL-Tunnel bei cjb.net. Ich trage meine cjb.net adresse in die adresszeile ein, setzte https (für port 443) anstelle http und für port>50000 zusätzlich den entsprechenden neuen ssl-port (ebenfalls >50000), und ich bekomme wieder einen seitenladefehler...

Kann mir da wer sagen, woran das liegt?
Möchte den Server nämlich nur sehr ungerne auf port 80 laufen lassen und ebensoungerne ohne ssl...


----------

